# Launched Website and photoblog



## rawbphotography (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi TPF

I just launched my site and would like some reviews, critiques, and maybe a few kudos as well! Hope you all enjoy! 

Www.rawbphotography.com


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 25, 2016)

From a mechanical standpoint, it functions fine, I like the wall to wall look.
If you want to sell engagements, it doesn't say where you are, where you'll go or under what conditions.

As far as the pictures, I find them all dark and fairly hard to see.
The portraits are, imo, not well edited at all.

Sorry,

Lew


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2016)

A total of 3 wedding images (two of which have no people in them) isn't really gonna give a potential client a warm a fuzzy feeling about trusting you with their wedding images.  And the third suffers from a lot of vignetting due to poor speedlight coverage (and a shoe-mount flash at that).

Personally, I'd get the impression you've never actually been hired to shoot a wedding.  More that you managed to grab some images from one you attended.


----------



## Neililina (May 3, 2016)

I liked the design, looks really elegant!


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

Well, first the bad news... the first page (the only one I looked at) is so full of problems that it's going to take some time to fix it all.
Photographers almost all agree that taking great shots consistently takes a lot of practice, experience and knowledge to master, but they seem to forget that is true of anything you want to do well in life and so they think they can toss together a template website in some 'drag and drop' editor and it will all be perfect. There is a reason there are professional web site developers and designers, it takes a long time, lots of experience and a huge amount of knowledge to do web sites the right way.
If this were my site, I would rebuild it in HTML5 and just be done with it, avoid XML altogether, it's nearly outdated already.
Here are some of the problems with just that first page that you will need to address:


*Error*: Attribute x m  l n s : o g _(spaces added to bypass the emote plugin this site uses)_ not allowed here.

From line 1, column 16; to line 2, column 201

TYPE HTML>↩<html xmlns: og="Open Graph protocol" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" x…lns:website="http://ogp.me/ns/website" lang="en-US" itemscope itemtype="WebPage - schema.org" >↩ <he


*Warning*: Attribute with the local name xmlns: og is not serializable as XML 1.0.

From line 1, column 16; to line 2, column 201

TYPE HTML>↩<html xmlns: og="Open Graph protocol" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" x…lns:website="http://ogp.me/ns/website" lang="en-US" itemscope itemtype="WebPage - schema.org" >↩ <he


*Error*: Attribute xmlns:fb not allowed here.

From line 1, column 16; to line 2, column 201

TYPE HTML>↩<html xmlns: og="Open Graph protocol" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" x…lns:website="http://ogp.me/ns/website" lang="en-US" itemscope itemtype="WebPage - schema.org" >↩ <he


*Warning*: Attribute with the local name xmlns:fb is not serializable as XML 1.0.

From line 1, column 16; to line 2, column 201

TYPE HTML>↩<html xmlns: og="Open Graph protocol" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" x…lns:website="http://ogp.me/ns/website" lang="en-US" itemscope itemtype="WebPage - schema.org" >↩ <he


*Error*: Attribute xmlns:website not allowed here.

From line 1, column 16; to line 2, column 201

TYPE HTML>↩<html xmlns: og="Open Graph protocol" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" x…lns:website="http://ogp.me/ns/website" lang="en-US" itemscope itemtype="WebPage - schema.org" >↩ <he


*Warning*: Attribute with the local name xmlns:website is not serializable as XML 1.0.

From line 1, column 16; to line 2, column 201

TYPE HTML>↩<html xmlns: og="Open Graph protocol" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" x…lns:website="http://ogp.me/ns/website" lang="en-US" itemscope itemtype="WebPage - schema.org" >↩ <he


*Error*: Attribute http-equic not allowed on element meta at this point.

From line 4, column 5; to line 4, column 58

head>↩ <meta http-equic="X-UA-Compatible" content="chrome=1">↩ <

Attributes for element meta:
Global attributes
name — Metadata name
http-equiv — Pragma directive
content — Value of the element
charset — Character encoding declaration
*Error*: Element meta is missing one or more of the following attributes: http-equiv, itemprop, name, property.

From line 4, column 5; to line 4, column 58

head>↩ <meta http-equic="X-UA-Compatible" content="chrome=1">↩ <

Attributes for element meta:
Global attributes
name — Metadata name
http-equiv — Pragma directive
content — Value of the element
charset — Character encoding declaration
*Error*: Element style is missing required attribute scoped.

From line 60, column 3; to line 60, column 43

ngle">↩↩ <style id="slide-styles" type="text/css">↩ ↩

Attributes for element style:
Global attributes
media — Applicable media
type — Type of embedded resource
scoped — Whether the styles apply to the entire document or just the parent subtree
Also, the title attribute has special semantics on this element: Alternative style sheet set name.
*Error*: Element img is missing required attribute src.

From line 76, column 11; to line 76, column 466

<img data-src="http://static1.squarespace.com/static/56f019c4b6aa60018ee2c0df/56f1b721c6fc08b8a0043b…cal-point="0.5,0.5" alt="photography-landscape-portraits-weddings-blog" data-use-bg-image="true" />↩

Attributes for element img:
Global attributes
alt - Replacement text for use when images are not available
src - Address of the resource
srcset - Images to use in different situations (e.g., high-resolution displays, small monitors, etc)
sizes - Image sizes between breakpoints
crossorigin - How the element handles crossorigin requests
usemap - Name of image map to use
ismap - Whether the image is a server-side image map
width - Horizontal dimension
height - Vertical dimension
*Error*: Element img is missing required attribute src.

From line 91, column 3; to line 91, column 473

d8c1d">↩ <img data-load="false" data-src="http://static1.squarespace.com/static/56f019c4b6aa60018ee2c0df/t/57…ons="329x50" data-image-focal-point="0.5,0.5" alt="Rawb-Photography-Logo-(Landscape3_White).png" />↩</div

Attributes for element img:
Global attributes
alt - Replacement text for use when images are not available
src - Address of the resource
srcset - Images to use in different situations (e.g., high-resolution displays, small monitors, etc)
sizes - Image sizes between breakpoints
crossorigin - How the element handles crossorigin requests
usemap - Name of image map to use
ismap - Whether the image is a server-side image map
width - Horizontal dimension
height - Vertical dimension
I hope this will help you to create a valid web site by yourself. If not, I can work with /for you to create one that will pass validation and be view-able across all current platforms and will have proper SEO.
Please accept this critique in the spirit that it was offered: to help you make a decent site.


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

And don't upload your shots at 240dpi if they are meant to be viewed and not downloaded and printed, use 96 or even 72 dpi because they will be displayed as that on the screen of the viewer, if they are supposed to be downloaded and printed use 300 dpi. but then there will be people cropping the name off and using it on the livingroom wall for free.
To exchange files to be printed, use dropbox or a similar method and give the person access to only the image they paid for.


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

I looked at a few of the images, they are all ok. The one of the girl on the bridge with her hand to her ear made me laugh out loud, it reminded me of this.

The picture of you on the 'about' page needs to be flipped horizontally.


----------

